# Wooden rocking horse giraffe



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't know why the 'horse' was tossed in there, it is either a horse, or giraffe, not both. I'm conservative tho, I would only want a rocking horse. But, I am sure someone out there would like a giraffe, so have at it.
Wooden Rocking Horse Giraffe - Made Out of Kitchen Worktop


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sort of cute. The neck could be thinner and curve just a bit more, but a nice piece overall.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a friend who makes and sells allot of rocking horse's/giraffe's and many other animals at craft shows. People like giraffes. They like rocking motorcycles for the boys too.


----------

